# Petri RDA clone



## Larry (5/1/16)

Hi,

I want to get the Petri from Mr Hardwick's but there are only 2 delivery options:


Collection (by arrangement)

Standard Shipping JHB/PTA
Do they not ship to Cape Town anymore? I placed an order in October and can't remember if these were the only 2 options then too.

Heeeeelp


----------



## method1 (5/1/16)

Hey @Larry, I checked the site - we do offer shipping to CPT, the option is "rest of country" - unfortunately the petris are sold out, have just placed an order for more, sorry about that!


----------



## Larry (5/1/16)

Thanks @method1 for the feedback. That shipping option must still be on December vacation lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (5/1/16)

Larry said:


> Thanks @method1 for the feedback. That shipping option must still be on December vacation lol



I just checked it, seems to be working on this side. I'll see if I can figure out what's going on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (6/1/16)

Hi @method1 

What is the the ETA on these Petri's if i may ask


----------

